#  > Islam >  > Islam & Seksualiteit >  WAAROM is SEX voor het huwelijk HARAAM?????

## ikrammarki

oke, vraagje... 
ik weet dat het in de koran staat (je moet maagd blijven tot je huwelijk), maar dan is mijn vraag WAAROM..?? gewoon simpelweg waarom...?? wordt je anders dan een slet..?? 
ik heb nu een relatie met een hele lieve jongen die zelf eerlijk heeft gezegd dat hij geen maagd meer is... ik heb hem duidelijk gemaakt dat ik wel nog een maagd ben en dat ik dat ook zo wil blijven... tot mn huwelijk althans.. en toen kwam hij met de vraag; maar waarom is het haraam..?? hij bedoelt het niet verkeerd ofzo, maar hij wil het gewoon begrijpen.. het is een nederlandse jongen en niet zoals de anderen... ik hou heel veel van hem en wil hem ook hierom laten weten waarom ik hiervoor kies.. 

weet iemand misschien WAAROM het haraam is..??>

----------


## Dolle Fatima

ik zou zeggen: uit bescherming voor de vrouw. als een man overal gratis melk kan krijgen, waarom dan een koe kopen?
Oftewel: om de vrouw een veilige basis binnen de samenleving te geven door middel van het huwelijk. een man kan bij iedereen kinderen verwekken, aan zijn behoeftes komen etc. als hij dit buiten een huwelijk zou kunnen doen, waarom zou hij dan gaan trouwen?
Dan zijn er binnen de Islam nog de rechten van het kind. Hoeveel kinderen zijn er wel niet die nooit een vader hebben gekend omdat zij buiten een huwelijk verwekd werden? kinderen hebben recht op een stabiel gezin om in op te groeien, met zowel een vader als een moeder. uiteraard moet dit huwelijk dan wel zijn zoals de islam dit voorschrijft. Dus geen man die mama en kids in elkaar slaat, dronken thuis komt, geen werk heeft etc.

----------


## Dolle Fatima

Ik wil trouwens nog wel even zeggen dat zulke vragen stellen een slechte eigenschap is. Als duidelijk dat iets niet of wel mag, moet de moslim gewoon gehoorzamen. Wat voor zin heeft het om de reden te weten? Naar de redenen kunnen we alleen maar raden, wij hebben geen overzicht op de consequenties van 1 handeling, laat staan vele handelingen, Allah SWT wel.
Zulke vragen worden vaak gesteld om door tegen het antwoord in te gaan, de regel onderuit te halen. Ze komen dan ook van Sjeitaan, en nergens anders vandaan.
Vraag jij jezelf af wat het voor zin heeft naar mekka te gaan, waarom je geen varkensvlees mag eten, waarom je naar mekka moet bidden? nee toch.

----------


## Nounous

je hebt helemaal gelijk Dolle Fatima.....
Wie wil nou een afgelikte boterham zijn/worden???

----------


## ikrammarki

> _Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima_ 
> * een man kan bij iedereen kinderen verwekken, aan zijn behoeftes komen etc. als hij dit buiten een huwelijk zou kunnen doen, waarom zou hij dan gaan trouwen?
> *


 misschien uit liefde..?? is het huwelijk dan alleen om kinnderen te krijgen, en je behoeftes te vervullen...?? waarom heeft een man deze maatregelen nodig..?? is het niet genoeg als in de koran staat dat de man net als de vrouw maagd moet blijven tot zn huwelijk... 
eigenlijk is het dan toch zo dat de vrouw de dupe is van de handelingen van bepaalde mannen..?? 

ik wil wel ff duidelijk maken dat ik deze regel wel respecteer van de islam en ook maagd wil blijven tot mn huwelijk... maar het is tpcch niet verboden om over bepaalde dingen na te denken..?? ik vraag me gwn af hoe bepaalde dinbgen zitten,.. ook al ben ik het met bepaalde dingen niet (helemaal) eens, die doe ik toch gwn omdat ik van allah hou en mn geloof zo goed mogelijk wil uitoefenen... 

ik ben geen sjii'iet ! alleen een nieuwsgierige marokkaan ! !

----------


## ikrammarki

en ook geen duivel !

----------


## ikrammarki

voor de duidelijkheid; met sji'iet bedoelde ik shaitan... ik hoorde dit woord terwijl ik aan het typen was, vandaar dat ik dat typte.. excusez

----------


## Bluebell

> _Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima_ 
> *Ik wil trouwens nog wel even zeggen dat zulke vragen stellen een slechte eigenschap is. Als duidelijk dat iets niet of wel mag, moet de moslim gewoon gehoorzamen. Wat voor zin heeft het om de reden te weten? Naar de redenen kunnen we alleen maar raden, wij hebben geen overzicht op de consequenties van 1 handeling, laat staan vele handelingen, Allah SWT wel.
> Zulke vragen worden vaak gesteld om door tegen het antwoord in te gaan, de regel onderuit te halen. Ze komen dan ook van Sjeitaan, en nergens anders vandaan.
> Vraag jij jezelf af wat het voor zin heeft naar mekka te gaan, waarom je geen varkensvlees mag eten, waarom je naar mekka moet bidden? nee toch.*


God heeft je ook hersens gegeven om te gebruiken.

Of staat daar ook een straf op?

----------


## Eshta

vragen stellen is een van de beste dingen die je kunt doen om tot meer begrip te komen. 

als je dat ervaart als 'iets onderuit willen halen' dan lijkt het mij dat je bang bent zelf onderuit gehaald te worden hierop. Dat is in het algemeen zo.

Vragen stellen wil niet altijd betekenen dat je gaat twijfelen over dingen. het kan ook gewoon zijn dat je ergens interesse in hebt en wilt weten of er mensen zijn die het allemaal wat meer kunnen verhelderen zoals jij net voor ikrammarki hebt gedaan. in dit geval is het makkelijker voor ikrammarki als ze ook begrijpt wat de reden erachter is dat ze maagd moet blijven, denk ik. dan weet ze in ieder geval waarom ze het doet.

Als je niet tegen zulke vragen kunt, dus niet tegen kritisch kijken, dan zegt dat eerder dat je bang bent voor vragen die je niet kunt beantwoorden. maar het is niet meer dan logisch dat je niet alle antwoorden hebt, er zullen voor het menselijk verstand altijd gaten blijven. Voor een moslim is het genoeg om te verwijzen naar de koran of de soenna of iets dergelijks en dat geeft in vrijwel alle situaties genoeg duidelijkheid. Dat wil niet zeggen dat je je nieuwsgierigheid moet verbergen.

ik ben zelf geen moslim maar dat is mijn visie.

----------


## ikrammarki

> _Geplaatst door Eshta_ 
> *vragen stellen is een van de beste dingen die je kunt doen om tot meer begrip te komen. 
> 
> *




duidelijk... ik kan de koran wel lezen, maar ik begrijp niet wat er staat.. en de vertaling ervan vind ik ook niet bepaald makkelijk om door te lezen... is toch dan niet zo raar dat ik er vragen over heb... zo zit ik gewoon in elkaar... wist niet dat nieuwsgierigheid een slechte eigenschap was.. zonder vragen te stellen en zonder dieper na te denken over dingen zou de wereld van vandaag er heel anders uitzien..

maar goed...

dolle fatima weet jij misschien waar het staat in de koran over maagdelijkheid..?? welke sora..?/
of weet iemand anders het?

----------


## Dolle Fatima

> _Geplaatst door ikrammarki_ 
> *
> dolle fatima weet jij misschien waar het staat in de koran over maagdelijkheid..?? welke sora..?/
> of weet iemand anders het?*


:-) Je doet me denken aan mezelf een aantal jaren geleden, en dat is uiteraard positief bedoeld!
Ik heb dezelfde vragen namelijk gesteld, waar staat dat de hoofddoek moet, dat je maagd moet blijven etc. Noem het mijn feministische inslag maar.
Natuurlijk staan vragen vrij. Ik begreep dat je ervan op de hoogte was dat seks buiten het huwelijk voor zowel man als vrouw verboden is, dat je alleen wou weten waarom dat nodig is.

Dan een antwoord op je vraag.
De Qur'an gebruikt het woord maagd niet op deze manier, waardoor het moeilijk wordt iets te vinden. De Qur'an spreekt over kuis blijven (maagd of je onthouden van seks nadat je gescheiden bent),overspel of ontucht.

volgens de Nederlands woordenboek
Kuis: eerbaar, seksueel ingetogen, zedig. een kuise maagd.
Ontucht: onzedelijke seksuele handelingen. onkuisheid, losbbandigheid.
Overspel: seksuele relatie met een ander dan de vaste partner.

Eigenlijk is een goed begrip nodig van het woord 'Zina', hetgeen vaak gebruikt word. Dit betekend seks hebben terwijl je met diegeen waarmee je dat doet niet getrouwd bent. Zina wordt vertaald met overspel of ontucht. Deze begrippen worden gebruikt.

Zoals hier:
17.32. En houdt u verre van overspel; want het is een afschuwelijke zaak en een slechte weg.

25.68. En zij die geen andere goden naast Allah aanroepen noch iemand doden, wat Allah heeft verboden, tenzij met recht, noch overspel plegen; en hij die dat doet zal een straf ondergaan.

Vooral dit stuk is erg verhelderend:
24.33. *En laat degenen, die geen mogelijkheid tot trouwen vinden, zich kuis houden totdat Allah hen uit Zijn overvloed verrijkt.*  En de slaven die een acte van vrijmaking wensen, voorziet hen daarvan indien gij enig goed in hen ziet; en geeft hun van de rijkdommen van Allah, die Hij u heeft geschonken. En dwingt uw slavinnen, terwijl zij kuis wensen te zijn, niet tot ontucht om de goederen van het tegenwoordige leven te zoeken. Maar indien iemand haar dwingt, dan zal Allah na die dwang (voor haar) Vergevensgezind, Barmhartig zijn.

Dus: blijf kuis tot je trouwt, dan volgt een gebod om slaven die vrijgelaten willen worden, vrij te laten en wat geld of bezit te geven, daarna volgt een verbod voor mannen om hun slavinnen tot seks te dwingen, daarbij word gezegd dat Allah barmhartig zal zijn voor de vrouw die dit overkomt.

Ander stuk:
5.5. Alle goede dingen zijn u deze dag geoorloofd. Het voedsel der mensen van het Boek is u geoorloofd en uw voedsel is hun toegestaan. En geoorloofd zijn voor u kuise, gelovige vrouwen en kuise vrouwen uit het midden dergenen, wie het Boek was gegeven voor u, wanneer gij haar haar huwelijksgift geeft, een geldig huwelijk aangaande en geen ontucht plegende, noch heimelijk minnaressen nemende. En wie het geloof verwerpt, diens werk is waarlijk tevergeefs en hij zal in het Hiernamaals onder de verliezers zijn.

Dus: de man wordt voorgeschreven met kuise, gelovige vrouwen te trouwen, dit mogen ook Joodse of Christelijke vrouwen zijn. Daarna wordt voorgeschreven dat de man een mahr (bruidsgift) aan de vrouw moet geven, geen ontucht mag plegen of minaressen mag nemen. Als hij dat wel doet zal hij in het Hiernamaals onder de verliezers zijn.


Uit bovenstaande blijkt dus dat seks buiten het huwelijk een grote zonde is. Als je dit doet terwijl je getrouwd bent, is dit een nog ergere zonde.

Inshallah zal ik hierna een uitspraak van geleerden die dit beter kunnen uitleggen als ik, posten.

----------


## Dolle Fatima

Vraag: Waarom is sex voor het huwelijk verboden binnen de islam?

Antwoord: Bismillahi Rahmmani Rahiem

"En houdt u verre van overspel; want het is een afschuwelijke zaak en een slechte weg" (17:33)

Allah swt heeft ons niet alleen maar opgedragen om ons aan het gebed te houden of om een maand in een jaar te vasten maar Hij heeft juist een systeem voor ons opgezet dat aanbidding, strafwetten, huwelijk, echtscheidingen, erfenissen, voedsel, sociale relaties enz. regelt. Het biedt leiding aan de mensen voor de problemen van vandaag de dag en het helpt vooral om problemen te voorkomen. Zo komt overspel (zina) ook aan orde in de Heilige Qor-aan.

Zina betekent seksuele gemeenschap tussen een man en vrouw die niet getrouwd zijn. Of het nu gaat om overspel waarbij de man en de vrouw getrouwd zijn of niet getrouwd zijn. De islam beschouwt zina hoe dan ook als een grote zonde. De profeet Allahs vrede en genade zij met hem verklaarde dat zina de grootste zonde is na shirk (iemand anders aanbidden naast Allah swt) hij zei: "Er is na shirk geen grotere zonde in de ogen van Allah swt dan een druppel zaad, die een man in de schoot uitstort die niet wettig is voor hem. " (Alboekharie).

De islam verafschuwt overspel en zet de moslim ertoe aan zich verre van alles te houden, wat een stapje dichterbij naar dit kwaad kan leiden. Omdat een hartstochtelijke blik naar een onbekende vrouw zo een eerste stap kan zijn wordt dit door de profeet Allahs vrede en genade zij met hem in de volgende bewoordingen verboden: " Het overspel van de benen is het lopen (met een slechte intentie naar een vrouw die niet wettig is voor een man) en het overspel met de handen is het aanraken en strelen (van zo een vrouw) en het overspel van de ogen is haar hartstochtelijke blikken toewerpen"

Het beeld dat we zien in niet islamitische landen gemeenschappen is veelal overspel, onzedelijkheid en gezinsbreuk. De geestelijke waarden en menselijke relaties worden erdoor geschaad en het leidt uiteindelijk tot normvervaging en wanorde. Het is ook niet gek eigenlijk dat in Amerika "grote voorbeeld land" dat 17% van de baby 's 1 op de 6 baby's onwettig zijn. In 1979 werden een geschat aantal van 597.000 onwettige baby's geboren vanwaar de moeders minderjarige meisjes waren. Dat was in 1979 hoe zou het nu zijn in 2000??? Het aantal abortussen stijgt ook dramatisch. Tegenwoordig leven er ongeveer meer dan 1,3 miljoen kinderen bij hun minderjarige moeder van wie ongeveer de helft niet getrouwd is.Een reden voor al deze onwettige geboorten is dat er veel meer seksueel verkeer is onder de jongeren. Tegenwoordig zijn er ook grote ziektes die door seksueel contact overgedragen kunnen worden. In Amerika lopen zo een 2,2 miljoen mensen met ziekte AIDS ( moge Allah ons ervoor allen behoeden)

De enige relatie tussen man en vrouw die in de islam is toegestaan is het huwelijk. Het is natuurlijk ook te begrijpen. Het gezin biedt volgens de islam de beste structuur om geluk, veiligheid, trouw en afhankelijkheid te bieden aan de man, de vrouw en de kinderen. daarom is het belangrijk dat het gezin beschermt moet worden tegen allerlei vormen van gevaar en bedreigingen. Een vorm van een van deze bedreigingen is zina. Daarom wordt zina streng gestraft in de islam zodat de overtreders gestraft worden en andere personen afgeschrikt worden om geen zina te plegen.

Alle lichamelijke behoeften behoren een gerechtigde plaats te krijgen en de bevrediging van alle psychische behoeftes moeten gewaarborgd blijven. Eten is een behoefte men kan niet zonder eten leven, zo geld er ook een behoefte voor de seksuele behoeftes die vervuld moeten worden maar ook binnen de perken gehouden worden. De enige oplossing die de islam biedt is seksuele bevrediging binnen het huwelijk zo kun je dan waken over de warmte, liefde en het vertrouwen waarop de huwelijksfamilieband op gebaseerd is te beschermen.

In de Qor-aan staat ook duidelijk wat de bestraffingen zijn: "En voor degenen uwer vrouwen, die zich aan ontucht schuldig maken, roept vier uwer als getuigen tegen haar en als zij getuigen, sluit haar dan in de huizen op, totdat de dood haar achterhaalt, of totdat Allah haar een weg opent" (4:16)

"En als twee mannen onder u zich hieraan schuldig maken, straft hen beiden. En als zij berouw hebben en zich verbeteren, laat hen dan met rust, voorzeker, Allah is Berouwaanvaardend, Genadevol" (4:16)

"Geselt iedere echtbreekster en echtbreker met honderd slagen. En laat medelijden met hen u van de gehoorzaamheid aan Allah niet afhouden indien gij in Allah en de Laatste Dag gelooft. En laat een groep gelovigen getuige zijn van hun bestraffing" (24:3)

De profeet Allahs vrede en genade zij met hem heeft ook gezegd: "Neem dit van mij aan, aanvaard dit van mij. Allah heeft nu ongetwijfeld de weg voor hen duidelijk gemaakt. Voor ongetrouwde personen is de bestraffing honderd zweepslagen en een jaar verbanning. Voor getrouwde personen is de bestraffing honderd zweepslagen en steniging tot de dood erop volgt." (Alboekharie)

Als iemand inderdaad schuldig is aan zina dan zijn er wel bepaalde voorwaarden waaraan de persoon moet voldoen:

* De persoon moet een moslim zijn
* De persoon moet bij volle verstand zijn
* De persoon moet getrouwd zijn (bij steniging tot de dood volgt)
* De persoon moet een leeftijd bereikt hebben van de puberteit 

Er moeten ook 4 getuigen zijn die het strafbare feit gezien hebben met hun eigen ogen als er enkele twijfel in de getuigenverklaring is wordt de aangeklaagde vrijgesproken. De aanklaagde kan zichzelf natuurlijk ook aan geven waarbij de aanklaagde 4 keer bekent. Jabir ibn Abdullah el Ansari ra verteld dat een man van de Aslam stam naar de profeet Allahs vrede en genade zij met hem kwam en vertelde dat hij overspel had gepleegd. Vier keer legde hij tegen zichzelf getuigenis af. De profeet Allahs vrede en genade zij met hem gaf bevel dat hij gestenigd moest worden omdat hij een getrouwde man was. (Alboekharie)

Als een persoon een moslim beschuldigt van overspel en dit niet kan bewijzen door 4 ooggetuigen dan zal deze aanklager met 80 zweepslagen bestraft worden. Elke moslim moet zijn best doen om te waken over de eer en het respect van alle moslima's. Een valse beschuldiging kan een vernietigende invloed hebben op de vrouw die beschuldigt wordt, ze heeft kans dat haar man van haar scheidt, ze kan verstoten worden door haar familie en als ze niet getrouwd is kan een kans op een huwelijk stuk maken.

"En zij, die kuise vrouwen beschuldigen en geen vier getuigen brengen - geselt hen met tachtig slagen en aanvaardt hun getuigenis nooit meer, want dezen zijn overtreders" (24:5)

"Zij die kuise, gelovige vrouwen, die geen kwaad kennen, belasteren, zijn in deze wereld en in het Hiernamaals vervloekt. Voor hen is er een grote kastijding. Op de Dag waarop hun tong, hun handen en hun voeten tegen hen zullen getuigen over hetgeen zij hebben bedreven" (24:24,25)

Het is ook logisch dat er een hoge straf tegenover zina staat want de gevolgen zijn merendeels blijvend. Vele kinderen lopen rond zonder ooit hun vader gekend te hebben, echtscheidingen die maar blijven toenemen, verkrachtingen, kinderen zonder een huis, mensen die er psychisch van worden, moorden die worden begaan na een verkrachting, abortussen, verwarring over het vaderschap en ga zo maar door. Allah swt heeft zware straffen voor zina en als we er goed over nadenken is het voor onze eigen bestwil. Maar om te waken over gezinnen en om het vertrouwen en liefde tussen een man en vrouw in het huwelijk sterker te maken en om kinderen op te laten groeien in een warm gelukkig islamitische gezin en om de eer en de respect van de vrouw niet aan te tasten en om ons imaan (geloof) en taqwa (godsvruchtigheid) sterker te maken.

Zoals jij wenst dat niemand jouw moeder, zus, zusje, dochter, nicht of tante lastig valt zo willen vele dat ook niet. Zoals jij wenst dat zij gerespecteerd word moet jij ook andere respecteren. Want de vrouw is immers je moeder, je zusje, je oma en dochter.

Moge Allah ons leiden op Zijn weg

----------


## Dolle Fatima

Vraag: (Heeft u) informatie over het straffen na het hebben van seksueel contact en beiden ongetrouwd (er was geen binnentreding van de penis in de vagina) en als er nog steeds gestraft kan worden zal dit dan de straf in het hiernamaals inshaa ALLAH kunnen verminderen?

Antwoord: Assalam Alaikoem warhamatoe Allah

Geachte broeder/zuster

Er is sprake van zina wanneer er gesproken wordt van penetratie van de mannelijke geslachtsdeel in het vrouwelijke geslachtsdeel ofwel seksuele contact. In uw vraag is er geen sprake van Zina, men dient berouw te tonen aan Allah en Hem om vergiffenis vragen.

Of het berouw tonen geaccepteerd zal worden, is verbonden aan de volgende punten:

1. Onmiddellijk stopzetting van de zonde.
2. Spijt van wat men begaan heeft.
3. Vastbeslotenheid om niet terug te keren naar de zonde.
4. Teruggave van de rechten aan de slachtoffers, of hun vragen om vergiffenis. 

En Allah weet het beste.

----------


## Dolle Fatima

raag: ik ben een meisje en heb seks voor het huwelijk gehad, ik ben mijn maagdelijkheid dus verloren, tot mijn spijt. ik ben altijd best gelovig geweest maar mijn liefde voor hem heeft alles veranderd, ik was bang om hem kwijt te raken vandaar dat ik met hem naar bed ben geweest, nu heb ik niks meer met hem, nu ben ik alleen en ontmaagd! ik schaam me hier heel erg voor, ik hoop dat Allah het mij kan vergeven, wat moet ik nu doen? welke islamitische man wil nog met mij trouwen? wat als mijn ouders erachter komen? Kunt u mij raad geven? sommige meisjes laten zich 'dichtnaaien' voor dat ze met een andere man trouwen zodat ze zogenaamd als maagd het huwelijk in gaan, moet ik dit nu ook doen? a.u.b help mij!

Antwoord: In de naam van Allah de Erbarmer de Meest Barmhartige Zina (overspel, ontucht) behoort tot de grootste zondes die een mens kan begaan. In een hadith die overgeleverd is door Abou Hoerayra zegt de profeet (Allah's vrede en genade zij met hem heeft gezegd:" Drie mensen zal Allah niet ernaar kijken op de dag Des opstanding: Een imam die leugens verteld, een oude man die ontucht pleegt en een arrogante arbeider"

In een andere hadith die overgeleverd is door Abdellah ibn Abou Mas'ood dat de profeet (Allah's vrede en genade zij met hem) heeft gezegd heeft:"Allah heeft degene die rente gebruikt en degene die het geeft en wie het noteert vervloekt. En hij zei:"Als rente en ontucht in een volk voorkomen dan staan ze het straf van Allah de Almachtige op hen"

Alle lof zij Allah die het beste voor zijn dienaren wil, Hij de verhevene heeft berouw tonen opgesteld. Degene die zondes begaan kunnen door het tonen van berouw de vergiffenis van Allah ontvangen mits zij aan de volgende punten voldoen:

1. Onmiddellijk stopzetting van de zonde.
2. Spijt van wat men begaan heeft.
3. Vastbeslotenheid om niet terug te keren naar de zonde.
4. Teruggave van de rechten aan de slachtoffers, of hun vragen om vergiffenis. 

Ik raad je aan zuster, om berouw te tonen aan Allah. En Zijn weg te volgen. Door de verplichtingen die Allah op je gesteld heeft te praktiseren, en de vergiffenis van Allah vragen. Ik vraag Allah de Verhevene om u zijn vergiffenis te schenken, ons en alle moslims boven en beneden de grond.

Het herstellen van de maagdenvlies is niet toegestaan, dit omdat men de schepping van Allah veranderd. Ook hierbij het feit dat men zijn toekomstige echtgenoot bedriegt, tevens mag niemand de aurah ('Aurah zijn de lichaamsdelen van de mannen en de vrouwen die niet getoond mogen worden. Welke lichaamsdelen zijn, wordt bepaald door wie er naar wie kijkt. Soms wordt de Aurat ook gegeven voor het geslachtsdeel) van de vrouw zien behalve wanneer er een ziekte is die een onderzoek of operatie vergt.

Een man die een oprechte vrouw zoekt zal niet kijken naar de maagdelijkheid. Als een vrouw volgens de islam is dan zal ze geaccepteerd worden door iedere oprechte man. Toon berouw voor Allah, toon berouw voor Allah en smeek Allah om je zonde te vergeven, leef zoals Allah dat van je verwacht. Dan Hij de Barmhartige in shaa Allah je zondes vergeven.

Wat betreft het wel of niet vertellen van wat u begaan hebt aan uw toekomstige. Berouw tonen wist wat er voorheen gebeurt is, mits men aan bovenstaande 4 regels houdt, die gebaseerd zijn op de Qor-aan en de soenna. U hoeft de begane zondes niet aan je toekomstige man te vertellen, moge Allah uw en onze zondes vergeven. Ieder dienaar is een zondaar, maar de succesvolle dienaar is degene die wel van zijn zondes en begane fouten leert en berouw toont aan Allah. "De goede daden wissen de slechte daden uit. Dat is een onderricht voor degenen die zich laten onderrichten" Soerat Hoed:114.

Moge Allah onze en uwer zondes vergeven. Allah en zijn boodschapper (Allah's vrede en genade zij met hem) weten het beste.

----------


## Dolle Fatima

> _Geplaatst door Bluebell_ 
> *God heeft je ook hersens gegeven om te gebruiken.
> 
> Of staat daar ook een straf op?*


Ik ben een groot voorstander van je hersenen gebruiken.

----------


## ikrammarki

dolle fatima

dank je wel voor je reactie.
ik heb er veel aan gehad 

ik wist niet eens wat het woord zina betekende... :-| 

maar shokran voor de verduidelijking meid !

----------


## ikrammarki

alleen is er nog iets onduidelijk voor mij... dat we geen sex mogen hebben voor het huwelijk is dus in feite een bescherming voor de vrouw (en ook de man)..
maar dat geldt toch in feite voor mensen die zichzelf niet kunnen beheersen als een vrouw geen seks wil....?/ wat nou als een jongen ECHT van een jongen houdt en hij respecteert haar om wie ze is, en het meisje andersom ook.. twee verstandige mensen.. en ze hebben seks gehad met elkaar terwijl ze nog niet getrouwd waren.. maar later trouwde ze wel met elkaar... is dit dan nog een zonde? ze zijn wel met elkaar getrouwd en zijn beide gestorven terwijl ze trouw bleven aan elkaar....

----------


## Dolle Fatima

De regels zijn duidelijk lijkt me.
Bedenk altijd dat Allah SWT in Zijn Wijsheid deze regels heeft opgesteld met goede redenen. Wie zijn wij om daar aan te gaan zitten sleutelen?
Het heeft geen zin om te zeggen, maar wat als dit, of wat als dat. Feit blijft dat je het nooit zeker weet en dat Allah SWT dit allemaal wel overziet. En bedenk wel dat verliefdheid een wapan van Sjeitaan kan zijn. Zorg ervoor dat je niet langzaam je liefde voor een schepsel (je vriend) boven je liefde voor Allah gaat stellen.

Allah SWT is belangrijker dan welk schepsel dan ook, zelfs je ouders!

De situatie die je beschrijft is en blijft een zonde. Als je de regels 1 keer verlegd blijf je daarmee bezig. Langzaam aan word het allemaal steeds losser. Zo is het hier in Nederland ook gebeurd. Eerst moest iedereen maagd blijven, als een kind te snel na een huwelijk geboren werd, werd daar over geroddeld. Langzaam aan gebeurde het steeds meer dat mensen trouwden als het meisje zwanger raakte. Men vond het niet erg meer als een meisje zwanger raakte, als de jongen dan maar met haar trouwde, dan was het ok. En kijk waar we nu zijn. Seks buiten het huwelijk en buitenechtelijke kinderen zijn doodnormaal geworden.

Het huwelijk dient de samenleving en de kinderen die er in geboren worden. kijk om je heen om te zien welke chaos het wordt, wanneer mensen zich hier niet aan houden.

Een uitspraak van de profeet SAWS hierover:
"Wanneer seksuele losbandigheid bestaat onder de mensen, en het vervolgens een normale en vrije gewoonte wordt, zullen plagen en nieuwe ziektes die eerst niet bestonden, zich onder hen verspreiden."

----------


## Dolle Fatima

> _Geplaatst door ikrammarki_ 
> *alleen is er nog iets onduidelijk voor mij... dat we geen sex mogen hebben voor het huwelijk is dus in feite een bescherming voor de vrouw (en ook de man)..
> maar dat geldt toch in feite voor mensen die zichzelf niet kunnen beheersen als een vrouw geen seks wil....?/ wat nou als een jongen ECHT van een jongen houdt en hij respecteert haar om wie ze is, en het meisje andersom ook.. twee verstandige mensen.. en ze hebben seks gehad met elkaar terwijl ze nog niet getrouwd waren.. maar later trouwde ze wel met elkaar... is dit dan nog een zonde? ze zijn wel met elkaar getrouwd en zijn beide gestorven terwijl ze trouw bleven aan elkaar....*


Misschien begrijp je nu waarom relaties voor het huwelijk haram zijn. langzaam aan leiden ze naar zina. het begint met een blik, een lach, een aanraking, een kus en zo gaat het steeds verder. Daarna ga je excuses zoeken om verder te kunnen gaan. Bedenk dit: het is haram om zijn hand aan te raken, om alleen met hem in 1 ruimte te zijn. laat staan de rest.

----------


## ikrammarki

> _Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima_ 
> *Bedenk dit: het is haram om zijn hand aan te raken, om alleen met hem in 1 ruimte te zijn. laat staan de rest.*


is dit wel mogelijk in de hedendaagse samneleving??

----------


## Dolle Fatima

Daar ga ik niet over. Ik leg alleen de regels uit. Je prioriteiten moet je zelf stellen denk ik. Het is maar net wat je belangrijker vind.

Persoonlijk zou ik zeggen: natuurlijk kan dat, Islam is universeel en van alle tijden. Allah maakt geen regels die 1400 jaar later niet meer na te leven zijn. Al moet je er natuurlijk wel toe bereid zijn.

----------


## Jaouad_meknesi

Tfooooooooooooo 3lik, je verdient t antwoord op je vraag niet omdat je be3da met een nederlander om gaat tfooo tfoo ik zou zo op je hoopfd stampen, ze3ma marokkaanse jongens zijn op wella, ga maar met elhollandie om dan ga je zien waaar je terecht komt, achter de ramen..

----------


## ikrammarki

> _Geplaatst door Jaouad_meknesi_ 
> *Tfooooooooooooo 3lik, je verdient t antwoord op je vraag niet omdat je be3da met een nederlander om gaat tfooo tfoo ik zou zo op je hoopfd stampen, ze3ma marokkaanse jongens zijn op wella, ga maar met elhollandie om dan ga je zien waaar je terecht komt, achter de ramen..*



wta is er mis met een nederlander dan? hij is een jongen die van me houdt en waar ik van houd en die toevallig nederlands is.. hij verdiept zich zelf in mn geloof (geheel vrijwillig) dus beter kom je niet met je onzinnge commentaar

----------


## brabiliaan

> _Geplaatst door Jaouad_meknesi_ 
> *Tfooooooooooooo 3lik, je verdient t antwoord op je vraag niet omdat je be3da met een nederlander om gaat tfooo tfoo ik zou zo op je hoopfd stampen, ze3ma marokkaanse jongens zijn op wella, ga maar met elhollandie om dan ga je zien waaar je terecht komt, achter de ramen..*


Neem me vooral niet kwalijk hoor, maar als ik zo'n reactie lees ga ik toch even spontaan over mijn nek  :kotsen:  

Als je zo'n hekel hebt aan Hollanders, wat doe je hier dan? Je hebt de Marokkaanse nationaliteit, niets weerhoudt je ervan om naar Marokko te verhuizen. Hoeveel Hollandse meisjes worden niet lastig gevallen door Marokkaanse jongeren? Het wordt me langzamerhand duidelijk waarom dat is. Bij Marokkaanse meisjes 'valt niks te halen', en die hitsige jongeren willen toch net even iets meer dan braaf iemands handje vasthouden zeg maar.

----------


## brabiliaan

> _Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima_ 
> *Ik wil trouwens nog wel even zeggen dat zulke vragen stellen een slechte eigenschap is. Als duidelijk dat iets niet of wel mag, moet de moslim gewoon gehoorzamen. Wat voor zin heeft het om de reden te weten? Naar de redenen kunnen we alleen maar raden, wij hebben geen overzicht op de consequenties van 1 handeling, laat staan vele handelingen, Allah SWT wel.
> Zulke vragen worden vaak gesteld om door tegen het antwoord in te gaan, de regel onderuit te halen. Ze komen dan ook van Sjeitaan, en nergens anders vandaan.
> Vraag jij jezelf af wat het voor zin heeft naar mekka te gaan, waarom je geen varkensvlees mag eten, waarom je naar mekka moet bidden? nee toch.*


  :verward:  Onder welke steen heb jij gelegen de afgelopen 1000 jaar?? 

Sinds wanneer is het een slechte eigenschap om jezelf iets af te vragen?
Het is juist ontzettend idioot om domweg regeltjes te volgen en niet eens uit te kunnen leggen waarom je dat doet. Gewoon gehoorzamen als je het niet weet?? Dat is toch niet van deze tijd, kom op nou!

----------


## brabiliaan

> _Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima_ 
> *Daar ga ik niet over. Ik leg alleen de regels uit. Je prioriteiten moet je zelf stellen denk ik. Het is maar net wat je belangrijker vind.
> 
> Persoonlijk zou ik zeggen: natuurlijk kan dat, Islam is universeel en van alle tijden. Allah maakt geen regels die 1400 jaar later niet meer na te leven zijn. Al moet je er natuurlijk wel toe bereid zijn.*


Als je geen eigen mening hebt is er prima mee te leven. Gewoon als een mak schaap de regeltjes volgen zonder erbij na te denken.

----------


## Nounous

naar mijn mening is het gewoon zonde van je tijd als je een relatie aangaat met een Hollander terwijl je van marokkaanse afkomst bent. 
ZONDE van je TIJD gewoon!!

----------


## ikrammarki

omdat...???

waar slaat dit op jongens ?! een nederlander is niet minderwaardig. stel je voor dat nederlanders (en andere niet-marokanen) dezelfdse visie als jou hadden?? heb je daar wel eens over nagedacht? dan zou de wereld een nog grotere chaos zijn. de eerste en de tweede wereldoorlog bij elkaar zou dan niks vergeleken zijn met de gruywelijkheden van hoe jij denkt. SORRY maar dit is gewoon discriminatie vind ik

----------


## ikrammarki

> _Geplaatst door Jaouad_meknesi_ 
> * ze3ma marokkaanse jongens zijn op wella, ga maar met elhollandie om dan ga je zien waaar je terecht komt, achter de ramen..*



wtf bedoel je hiermee dan
wil je zeggen dat als je een mooi aardig leuk meisje tegenkomt en ze zegt dat ze bvb albanees is, dat je meteen op haar afknapt????
val jij daadwerkelijk op AFKOMST, i.pv dat je naar de persoon ZELF kijkt?? JONGEN DENK NA VOOR JE WAT ZEGT

----------


## zoefzoef

meid trek je niets aan van zijn reactie.nederlanders zijn gelijkwaardig aan marrokanen.al denken sommige vanuit een zelfcomplex dat ze meer waard zijn.ik ben ook moslim geworden op de manier zoals jou (vriend) zich aan het verdiepen is in de islam.zorg alleen dat je geen zina begaat voor dat je trouwt met hem.moge allah jullie leiden.salaam

----------


## ikrammarki

> _Geplaatst door zoefzoef_ 
> *meid trek je niets aan van zijn reactie.nederlanders zijn gelijkwaardig aan marrokanen.al denken sommige vanuit een zelfcomplex dat ze meer waard zijn.ik ben ook moslim geworden op de manier zoals jou (vriend) zich aan het verdiepen is in de islam.zorg alleen dat je geen zina begaat voor dat je trouwt met hem.moge allah jullie leiden.salaam*



jazeker... ik probeer me er ook niks van aan te trekken, maar soms trek ik het gewoon niet meer... ik wil zeker geen zina begaan .. maar bedankt voor je aardige woorde!  :grote grijns:

----------

